# So much for a supposed safe zone



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

An airport brawl seems like a microcosm of America


A few videos are making the rounds showing a wild brawl taking place at one of the gates in Miami International Airport. We don't know what started the brawl, although the media are reporting that the police did eventually arrest one p...




www.americanthinker.com





Makes one wonder if there is any place in America where one can relax a bit on his need to be alert and ready to respond.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

The only place I consider safe is the inside of my home.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Given the setting, most everyone in the terminal was perfectly safe. Only those that partook in patronizing "Urban Decay" had any involvement in the altercation.
Another example of "wrong place, wrong time" if you ask me. Post-security, nobody will have a weapon, so as long as you're out of arm's reach, your relatively safe.


----------



## ErickthePutz (Jan 10, 2021)

Auntie said:


> The only place I consider safe is the inside of my home.


You must not have a cat...

🤣🤣🤣😁


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

ErickthePutz said:


> You must not have a cat...
> 
> 🤣🤣🤣😁


LOL Good point!


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

*The only place I consider safe is the inside of my home*.

I think--politely--that this is the wrong path to take. If you keep backing up from one thing after another, then pretty soon there won't be a safe place in your home or even your garage.

Yes, yes, I've gotten my nose broken a few times (and I think two left ribs), but sooner or later you'll find that the dank shadows _of your own home_ aren't really as safe as a corner bus stop. For example, I once saw a guy loudly pull out a chair in a tavern, toss a drink coaster and a knife clattering onto the Formica and then order the cheapest drink in the house. But here's the secret, this guy knew exactly what he was doing while outlining the overall cost(s). In doing so, he just telegraphed to all of the other supposed bouncers that he was going to play any game they could name onto any chance of win or lose. Ergo, he "won" without playing anything, at all. I'll admit, I got a little nervous first time I saw him, but I also remember that no one was allowed to "sit in *HIS* chair" even if he hadn't been there during an entire week.

So here's the upshot. Is "_safety_" real or just a figment of a lost ideal? For example, I cannot see our front door from the position of typing. Sounds unsafe. But then, that's what the gun is for. But even my personal safety is just a wispy thought...


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

I would have moved my family away from the idiots and let them go.. as long as they are not hurting children... to heck with them


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

I am not afraid of other places. I am very aware of my surroundings. I believe we may have a different definition of safety.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Auntie, I understand quite a bit of your observations. But as for the issue of "safety," I do not think you can 'hail' it like you would a taxi cab.

Sure, you might be able to Indian wrestle the boy who delivers your newspaper. However, good luck taking down a Russian *Советские* *супер-солдаты* trooper. Oy, vey, even their women are tough!

Yeah, I sure like the satisfaction of a good solid folding knife in my pocket. But since we cannot make exacting plans against our enemies, I realized I needed "_that one perfect defensive tool_."

I settled on the *Ruger SR22*. Now, I do not like Rugers, and frankly, I'm not a big fan of the .22LR. However, the SR22 is fairly accurate, steady when aiming, and it gobbles up .22LR ammunition. Yes, I'm more confident with a Sicilian stiletto, but heck, that stiletto won't even show scratches from Palermo...

Don't let modern convention change your mind or your preference. For example, I have a spotless, black Ford pick-up truck. And I mean spotless. However, my preference is a five speed stick shift with front wheel lock-up and its own stick shift. So what is a 1997 gear box box doing in a shiny new F-150?

Well, bikers can be convincing when a pile of money is on the table...


----------

